# rv park availability in summer florida keys



## ozarkerbob (Mar 3, 2012)

We will be traveling to the keys in July for couple of weeks.  Do I need to plan ahead and reserve rv sites or can I expect them to be available when I show up.  I would like to stay at for a night or two at a time rather than hunkering down in one spot for the whole time.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2012)

Think I would call ahead and make reservations in that part of Flordia.  Winter is their peak period but not that mant cgs.  Marathon has a cg that we stayed in which was nice and there are several state parks.  There are alos some in the keys but they will be expensive if that maters.  We were ther in Feb and they were over 100 anight with all the taxes added.  No we didnt stay there.  Stayed at Marathon and drove to the keys for visit.  easy drive.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Thomas M. (Mar 30, 2012)

Keep in mind that a campground in Key West cost more $100 a night. One in Marathn was $75.


----------



## pete1brown (Jul 17, 2012)

Snowbird parks in the Arizona desert climate are packed in February, but virtually ghost towns in August. And many of the RV parks in more northern lattitudes that enjoy a brisk summer season may either be closed or operate with high vacancy rates in winter months.


----------

